# Dudley on the dock



## wellfedCanuck (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## wellfedCanuck (Jul 25, 2011)

I snapped this with a 2MP iPhone, BTW, you use what you have available when the opportunity presents itself. Okay, I suppose it's not professional-quality, and I realize that I have a lot to learn, but it's one of my favourite photos.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 25, 2011)

wellfedCanuck said:


> I snapped this with a 2MP iPhone...



Great! All you need is one of these and an EF 24-70mm f/2.8L and you'll be good to go!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 25, 2011)

wellfedCanuck said:


> I snapped this with a 2MP iPhone, BTW, you use what you have available when the opportunity presents itself. Okay, I suppose it's not professional-quality, and I realize that I have a lot to learn, but it's one of my favourite photos.



Nice photo

I think that you could post process this photo very nicely to lighten up the eyes, decrease shadows, and sharpen it a little, such that it would make a excellent large print, at least 8 X 10.


----------



## PXL_Pusher (Jul 25, 2011)

wellfedCanuck said:


> I snapped this with a 2MP iPhone, BTW, you use what you have available when the opportunity presents itself. Okay, I suppose it's not professional-quality, and I realize that I have a lot to learn, but it's one of my favourite photos.



"The best camera is the one that's with you"

Not only is that a great saying... it's actually a book now (about iPhone photography) and you can check it out: http://www.amazon.com/Best-Camera-One-Thats-You/dp/0321684788


----------



## Canihaspicture (Jul 26, 2011)

Chase Jarvis... dear god no. :


----------



## PXL_Pusher (Jul 26, 2011)

Just to add more thought, I think there is a lot to be learned from using ANY camera (point and shoot, smartphone...etc). For example, using an iPhone camera can assist in learning to create an interesting composition... a skill that can transfer with you no matter what camera you use. Also, if you don't use the zoom feature when using a smartphone camera, you are on your feet moving around trying to frame a shot... something that relates to using primes and composing shots that way. Don't forget lighting. While each camera body and lens combination can yield different tolerances for low-light capturing capabilities, any camera (specially the less advanced sensors on a smartphone camera, p&s... etc.) will quickly show you its limitations. Something that can assist you when the time comes to building a kit based around your needs. (If you primarily shoot wildlife and outdoors, you might not need the fast lenses that are needed for something like an indoor wedding or a concert).


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Jul 20, 2013)

(6D 24-105L f4.0 1/3200) Dixie on the dock:




http://www.flickr.com/photos/wellfedcanuck/9327948677/#


----------

